# Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein  - MFA in Directing



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein  - MFA in Directing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## AtBRareform (Feb 13, 2020)

Is there anyone on here that has attended or is currently attending this program? I have an interview with them in a few weeks and am looking for some insight into whether it's worth the cost.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2020)

@Manwitch is there for screenwriting


----------



## Charlieboy (Feb 20, 2020)

I would like to know your experience. I recently had an interview with Fierstein and wanted to get more info from a current student.


----------



## Manwitch (Feb 20, 2020)

Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## jn0pe (Feb 20, 2020)

Charlieboy said:


> I would like to know your experience. I recently had an interview with Fierstein and wanted to get more info from a current student.


Which track did you apply for? I'll be interviewing soon for directing!  How was it?


----------



## GurruA (Feb 26, 2020)

Had my interview for the Directing track just last night, and I'd like to think it went pretty good.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 20, 2020)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein  - MFA in Directing has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein  - MFA in Directing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## Joshua Ebrahimi (May 5, 2021)

Joshua Ebrahimi posted a new question on the film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein  - MFA in Directing.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein  - MFA in Directing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## RomandHoliday (Jul 18, 2022)

Hallo!! I have an interview at CUNY tomorrow, are there any tips anyone could give me or let me know how the interview went and kind of what they're looking for in a candidate in your opinion? thanks


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein  - MFA in Directing has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

